# Piercings/Tattoos, tell me about YOURS!



## shivs (Jul 8, 2007)

I am so facsinated with piercings and tats. and why people get them. I already have some piercings on my ear cartilage, but if I could get another one... it would be my eyebrow. But most places dont even hire you if you have face piercings and I want to be a vet! ha! and my mom would NEVER let me. But I really would love one...

and for a tattoo... I would probably get one on my ribs or down my spine or just of my left wrist. Maybe a verse? or something.

tell me about your tattoos or piercings you already have, or ones you would like to get!


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 8, 2007)

umm i have 6 piercings. Five in my ears and mybelly. My ears I got when I was a baby (first two holes). Igot my bellydone when I was 15 I think I dont remember. I love it though. I got it cuz my mommy said I could if I didnt get a tounge ring. Then I decided I wanted my cartilage and two more holes in my ear and got them all done at the same time. It was a waste of money though the only holes I ever use are my first two....


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 8, 2007)

I only have my ears pierced. I used to have 2 wholes in each ear.

But i want my belly done or the top of ear done.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 8, 2007)

My ears are pierced....three on each side and on ear has the cartilage pierced. I have a tiny stud in my nose. I have two tatoos....one of a black sun on my lower back and a butterfly on my chest.


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Jul 8, 2007)

I am so common, both my ears pierced and that's it. haha


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm boring. lol.

I have two piercings in each ear, but I rarely wear earrings.

I have no tattoos, but have wanted some since I was about 16 (so for about 9 years). I can't decide what I want or where I want it, though. I'm going to be a teacher, so if I get any tattoos, I have to be able to cover them up...


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 8, 2007)

I have two piercings in each ear as well but I only wear earrings in the first hole. I don't have any tattoos yet but I'm working on it.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm boring too! lol... I have 2 holes in each ear, but I don't wear earrings very often. Right now I have one set of small diamond studs on and that's all! No tattoos either.


----------



## nextQOB (Jul 9, 2007)

seven piercings ... 1st and 2nd holes (4), lip piercing, nose piercing and cartilage... more to come VERY soon ... i have one tattoo ... a negative star on my left wrist ...


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 9, 2007)

8 piercings total. 3 sets, so 3 in each lobe plus I have the top of my right ear pierced as well. The 8th, is my belly. So far, no tats.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello! Between my chin and bottom lip is peirced Im using a tiny pink diamond stud for now

I just got my backpiece on Thursday


----------



## sexywhitetiger (Jul 9, 2007)

Battygurl, i remember you posting the other day that u were gonna get that piece. It looks great! did you get any of the other ones u were thinking about?

Shivs, so i got my first set of ear piercings as a baby then in junior high i got two more set on my lobes and a 12 gauge piercing in my cartilage on both ears. Then in high school i convinced my mom to let me get a belly button piercing at 14(my reward for getting all A's ,sweet!) and then in college i got my nipples pierced (TMI!) and then i got my septum pierced and my lip. And for my 22nd b-day present to me i am going to get my hood pierced!!! WOOP WOOP! And finally i want to tattoos but they are fairly large pieces so i have to save up. the first one i want is (TMI coming) going to cover my entire pubic area with an arangement of tropical flowers in very vibrant colors and then i want a back piece from my neck all the way down to my lower back.

Ok so now that i told you what i have i guess i should explain why i have it all. I really like the aesthetic of piercings and the way that they draw attention to that particular body part. ok cool! hope i helped


----------



## KatJ (Jul 9, 2007)

I have four holes in each ear. I did have my carlidge pierced but I had to take it out. I also had a monroe, but took it out after a few months, and I miss it everyday!

My tats are as follows

*a pink cat on my stomach, it was my first, my fave color is pink and my name is Kat

*a dragon on my leg, in memory of an ex that passed

*some stars on the back of my neck, i got when i first found out i was preggo

*a heart on my wrist with my daughter's initials

*my husbands name on my back, its dark blue, not generic black

got 3 more i'm hoping to get but since I already have a super long post I'm not gonna bore you with the details.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 9, 2007)

yes getting them done next thursday! I mean this Thursday lol

Originally Posted by *sexywhitetiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Battygurl, i remember you posting the other day that u were gonna get that piece. It looks great! did you get any of the other ones u were thinking about?
Shivs, so i got my first set of ear piercings as a baby then in junior high i got two more set on my lobes and a 12 gauge piercing in my cartilage on both ears. Then in high school i convinced my mom to let me get a belly button piercing at 14(my reward for getting all A's ,sweet!) and then in college i got my nipples pierced (TMI!) and then i got my septum pierced and my lip. And for my 22nd b-day present to me i am going to get my hood pierced!!! WOOP WOOP! And finally i want to tattoos but they are fairly large pieces so i have to save up. the first one i want is (TMI coming) going to cover my entire pubic area with an arangement of tropical flowers in very vibrant colors and then i want a back piece from my neck all the way down to my lower back.

Ok so now that i told you what i have i guess i should explain why i have it all. I really like the aesthetic of piercings and the way that they draw attention to that particular body part. ok cool! hope i helped


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 9, 2007)

I have 5 piercings.....4 in the ears, 2nd holes a small diamond stud and various in the first. naval pierced too. I have a tattoo on the side of my calf just below the knee area, it's about 2-3 inches and is turquoise and is kinda scrolly....I intend to make it larger and wrap around the back of my leg down to my ankle.....just need to figure out what to do though.


----------



## niksaki (Jul 9, 2007)

ok i use to have my tounge pierced but after i while i hated it! i have one tattoo so far, its an armband with butterfly i will attach a pic of it in a sec, the second pic is the one a fellow mutter found for me not long ago i am getting this up high on my back.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 9, 2007)

tattoos:

the signature of my hero on my lower back, im working on designing my half sleeve for my left arm though.

piercings:

3 on right ear

2 on left

1 lip ring

used to have a nose ring but it got infected, so i need to get that done again

1 barbell in each nipple

and i wanna get my hood done but its gonna cost like $100 and i cant go without sex for like a month.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 9, 2007)

Aw, thanks ohappydaye, one of them is a large flower that an ex of mine drew for me. The petals spell out my name if you look at it carefully. I would post a pic, but my friend has it right now



. The second one I am kinda undecided about, I know that its gonna be on the inside of my arm (or wrist i guess?) and its gonna say "in God's hands". Saje and Daer0n made me really great designs so I'm not sure which one I'm gonna use yet! And the third one is gonna be an extension of my dragon, I found some really awesome stars:






see where they start under the ankle bone? I'm gonna have that coming from the other side of my dragon's tail






and I'm gonna get 19 stars because my friend died a few days before he turned 19


----------



## dcole710 (Jul 9, 2007)

Piercings: I have my ears pierced, i had my tongue pierced in college and didn't like it as much as I thought I would so out it came. I got my nipples pierced a few years ago and I love them!

Tattoos: I only have two. A shooting star on my left shoulder and a black heart outline on my lower back. I kept saying I was going to get another one but I don't know anymore...


----------



## KatJ (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW Mrs.jones they all sound beautiful! I'd love to see a pic of your name in the petals of a flower, I'll bet it's gorgeous. I LOVE those stars!!! Now I want some!



I'll make sure I post a pic for you whenever my friend finds it! I got it when I was 17 and I knew that it would one day be a tat for me. And there is just something about those stars! Tats are so freaking addictive! And the idea of getting one is contagious!!!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 9, 2007)

HAHAHA!!! At first I thought it sounded stupid too. But I learned, its true!

And I've been thinking about it, I really want a chest piece. But I gotta find THE PERFECT one. That location just speaks so loudly.


----------



## Lexa (Jul 9, 2007)

*I have my ears pierced once in each ear and I have a tattoo of a butterfly on my left hip.*

xxx


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 9, 2007)

I have 7 piercings. I have my ears double pierced(4). I have my left cartilage on my ear, my belly button, and my nose. I also have one tattoo. It is a tribal butterfly on my lower back. Here is a pic too!


----------



## Manda (Jul 9, 2007)

I used to have my belly button pierced, but that ripped a few weeks ago... I miss it




I have a tat of 3 stars that I got when I was 18 on my lower back. I want another tat, something floral, but I'm not sure what or where exactly.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

I've had my ears pierced ever since I was a babyb, because I was bald and my mom didn't want me to look like a boy. They never have grown in, but I normally don't wear earrings.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 9, 2007)

I have my lip pierced &amp; am going for my first tattoo soon..im gettin angel wings on my back


----------



## StinkyMonkey (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh goodness.

Former wild child here who grew up in the 80's.





What wasn't pierced??





No more safety pins in the nose for me.

Heres a couple of shots of my old tats I just took myself. (I'm bored here at the office)

I'm not talented enough to get a pic of my back: Flames, dice, bluebird, ribbon, Old English lettering and black cats-

Just let your imagination run wild.


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 9, 2007)

I had my ears pierced when I was 10, and like 3 years ago I pierced a 2nd set of holes in them myself with a safety pin. Yup... LOL. Never got infected either, the only ones I've had problems with were the set I got pierced legitimately! Haha.

But yeah... that's all I have so far. I really want my nose and nipples pierced eventually, though. And I plan to get several tattoos, but I haven't got around to designing them yet.


----------



## krazykid90 (Jul 9, 2007)

In my right ear I have a cartilidge piercing and three lobe piercings. My left ear has one lobe piercing. I have a navel piercing and both my nipples are pierced.

I have big plans for body modification, but I have to wait until I move out. I have a beautiful back piece planned out. There are also lots of piercings I'm going to be getting.


----------



## AmyLyn (Jul 9, 2007)

I have five tattoos..





This is the first - it means "to be different". It is on my left ankle. It was my first and I got it when I was 18.






This was my second - sun &amp; moon, also got when I was 18. This one is on the back of my left shoulder.






This was my third - I LOVE this one, it is my favorite, also got when I was 18. This one is on the back of my right shoulder.






And my fourth, I actually dislike this one now and have considered having it removed. It is on the outside of my right thigh, postiioned so it looks like it is crawling up. Again, I was 18.. LOL (oh and don't mind the hair on my leg, I woke up late and didn't have time to shave today! LOL)






And my last one, I waited a LONG time to get this one, I was 30. LOL I love this one, it has two of my favorite things, daisies and butterflies. I got this one while visiting my best friend in Mississippi. 1 year later the tattoo shop I got it at was wiped out by Katrina. This one is on my right ankle.






As for piercings I had my tongue done in 2002 but had to take it out for surgery and it grew over before I could get it back in. I also had my nose pierced on that same trip to MS but took it out when I was working at a financial firm. I am considering having that one redone. Hurt like a ***** but was sooo cute..


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 10, 2007)

Mrs. Jones, I love the star tattoo on your ankle. I'd love to get a tattoo similar to it.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 10, 2007)

Carolyn, I wish they were mine. They're gonna be my next tattoo.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 10, 2007)

im getting 2 more next thursday i cannot wait

Really pretty!

Originally Posted by *AmyLyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have five tattoos..




This is the first - it means "to be different". It is on my left ankle. It was my first and I got it when I was 18.

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...yn/tattoo5.jpg

This was my second - sun &amp; moon, also got when I was 18. This one is on the back of my left shoulder.

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...yn/tattoo3.jpg

This was my third - I LOVE this one, it is my favorite, also got when I was 18. This one is on the back of my right shoulder.

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...yn/tattoo4.jpg

And my fourth, I actually dislike this one now and have considered having it removed. It is on the outside of my right thigh, postiioned so it looks like it is crawling up. Again, I was 18.. LOL (oh and don't mind the hair on my leg, I woke up late and didn't have time to shave today! LOL)

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...yn/tattoo1.jpg

And my last one, I waited a LONG time to get this one, I was 30. LOL I love this one, it has two of my favorite things, daisies and butterflies. I got this one while visiting my best friend in Mississippi. 1 year later the tattoo shop I got it at was wiped out by Katrina. This one is on my right ankle.

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...yn/tattoo2.jpg

As for piercings I had my tongue done in 2002 but had to take it out for surgery and it grew over before I could get it back in. I also had my nose pierced on that same trip to MS but took it out when I was working at a financial firm. I am considering having that one redone. Hurt like a ***** but was sooo cute..





Wow love the stars one!! Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aw, thanks ohappydaye, one of them is a large flower that an ex of mine drew for me. The petals spell out my name if you look at it carefully. I would post a pic, but my friend has it right now



. The second one I am kinda undecided about, I know that its gonna be on the inside of my arm (or wrist i guess?) and its gonna say "in God's hands". Saje and Daer0n made me really great designs so I'm not sure which one I'm gonna use yet! And the third one is gonna be an extension of my dragon, I found some really awesome stars:http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...untitled23.jpg

see where they start under the ankle bone? I'm gonna have that coming from the other side of my dragon's tail

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...Picture120.jpg

and I'm gonna get 19 stars because my friend died a few days before he turned 19


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry about that - my eyes are glazing over cause I've been on the computer too long. I reread your post - I think it will look nice with the other tatoo.

I saw an episode on Miami Ink that showed two similar tattoos - both were scatterings of tiny stars, on girl's ankles. But no colour, just black ink.

I have a tattoo of a crescent blue moon - 24 years old. I've had it recoloured twice over the years.

I want to get a few tattoos - one incorporting a goat - I love goats!

one with my son's name and one representing my celtic faith. Who knows if I'll get anymore or not.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 10, 2007)

Its okay, I knida hijacked this thread so I understand! Recoloring is the only thing that worries me about my colorful tats.


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 10, 2007)

9 Piercings now 2 Regular ear piercings when I was a baby, my right cartiladge (sp?), tragus on both sides, lip, nose, tongue, right nipple.. I pierced my own nose, cartiladge and eyebrow but my eyebrow ring was pulled out in a fight when I was 14 that sounds bad lol.

1 tat so far but many more planned, my current tat looks stupid now its across 3 of my fingers on my right hand, done at home with a needle, thread, and indian ink but it has faded over the years and part of the A is missing


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 10, 2007)

mrs.jones1217: I absolutely love the stars!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm glad everybody likes the stars, I'm so excited to get them!


----------



## Chaela (Jul 10, 2007)

I have 3 in each ear, right nostril, standard navel and I had my left eyebrow pierced but it recently rejected



I'm planning on getting my bottom navel done, both tragus, at least 1 more in my left cartilage and 2 more in my right, and maybe a Monroe. Plus I'd love a corset piercing up the side, but they're only temporary.

I don't have any tattoos yet but I want whites ones but no one around here will do them so I'll probably just get scarification instead. I want the word Mirror on the inside of my right wrist, either xXx or sXe (straightedge) somewhere though I don't know where, and a back piece of ivy or something starting at the my left shoulder and twisting around my back toward my right hip. All in scarification


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2007)

I have three tatoos... one on each ankle and one on my lower back.

I also have my boobies pierced, belly, tounge, and ears pierced.


----------



## linicolef (Jul 10, 2007)

I have 3 tattoos.. One on my back right rib cage, one just below that on the upper butt area (not on my bum, just above it) and one on my left inner forearm below the crease of my elbow. I have my ears gauged to 1/2 inch and my nose has a little stud. My lower belly button is pierced and lastly... My lower back is pierced, right where the lower back dimples are!


----------



## teddi (Jul 10, 2007)

I got a tattoo when I was really young. I always forget about it until someone spots it &amp; comments. I don't like to talk about it. I wish I could have it removed.


----------



## KristinB (Jul 11, 2007)

I have my lobes pierced. Then 2 cartilidge piercing in my left ear. I had a rook and tragus in my left ear but they both rejected and I had my nipples pierced but they never healed. I learned my lesson about cheap piercers in a college town. In my right ear I have the inner conch and my helix pierced. My most recent piercing is my nose.

For tattoos I have stars and vines on my left food. Right foot is three small stars running down it. Right outer leg above my ankle are 2 purple stars and a black star outline. On my back is a small butterfly just waiting to made into a garden back piece. And my first tattoo is a cross with vines on my inner left leg above the ankle.

My next tattoo will be a memorial piece for my grandmother but I am having a hard time deciding on what I want. I wanted my left wrist done but I can't find a design that I like that is small enough for my wrist.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 11, 2007)

Whoever posted the tattoo pic of the stars, is really cute! Makes me wanna get another tat (of stars too!) lol, although I'm running out of places to put them...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have (counts fingers) 11 piercings and 5 tattoo's...lol, talk about overkill. If you saw me in person, u wouldn't think I'm the type to have that many. I hide it well




although a majority of them are on my ears, I only use 2 ear holes now on each ear (trying to be more professional) and my staple on my left ear. Yep, I said staple since it actually resembles one...lol, I really wanted an industrial but my ear is too straight and not enough skin on the hood of my ear to get one



but the guy used a barbell and gave me a staple instead. Looks pretty cool cuz not a lot of people have it, so it's more original





I also have my naval and tongue pierced. I was contemplating on the nipple, but those are my sensitive area (lol) and I'm not really a fan of facial piercings (ie, brow, nose, lip, labret)






Pink Patina lip varnish- courtesy of Mac (hehe)

My 1st tat when I was 18, dolphins on my lower back






My 2nd tat was my libra symbol with the celtic circle around it on my left shoulder blade (pic not shown)

My 3rd tat was a teddy bear on my right pelvis. I was a beanie baby addict and I loved teddy bears. lol, the rose symbolized the 1st gift my bf at the time gave me.






My 4th tat was actually free...lol, the tattoo artist knew me by then so when I went to get a touch up of ink, he just let me choose whatever I want. I got this on my right inner ankle.






Last and not least, my 5th tattoo I got done at Miami Ink when I went to Florida spring break of last year! It sucks Nunez and Ami wasn't there...I was hoping to see them



(I got the A when I came back to ny) My initials. This tat is on my upper left thigh.


----------



## SalJ (Jul 11, 2007)

I have my ears pierced and one in my rook. My second lobe holes closed up and I keep meaning to get them re-done. I have my tongue done also. My belly button rejected so I had to take that out. I've got one tattoo on my foot in memory of my nana.

I said after this bloody rook I'd never get another ear cartilage piercing, but I know I will. I want a tragus next, but I will probably leave that till later in the year after my holiday!!

I love nose piercings too and lip but in my current job it's a no no.

This is my one and only tat, as it is so far. I want the halo changed and a couple of extras added to it.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 11, 2007)

mm, those stars ARE totally hot. I want them!

Lol, I cant decide where or what I would get a tattoo.. I thought about getting my scottish clan emblem, but my bf was like 'but what if you get married!' and gave me this hurt look, as if I thought his last name wasn't good enough, LOL.

I have both ears pierced, I got them done I was seven, and recieved 3 jelly beans and a chocolate bar for being brave.

I got my belly button done in january of last year - I didn't get any jellybeans. I was thinking of getting it done for a long time, but was scared to. finally got it done and it hardly hurt at all, don't know what I was so worried about


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I want to also get a small cross tattoo on my wrist and a tattoo of maybe the serenity prayer but not real sure about the details on that one.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 11, 2007)

I have my ears pierced twice, I had them 3times but the 3rd closed. I also had my belly pierced and my eybrow, but I did not like them so I took them out.

Tattoos, I have a moon on my shoulder, a tribal sun (my sister and I have matching), my hubbys name on my upper arm, my kids names on my lower back with some hearts and also a small Teddy Bear on my tummy. I do not even know why I got that one, it just looked cute, lol.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 11, 2007)

I just have 1 hole in each ear, pretty boring! I'd love my belly button pierced and a tattoo, purely because I think they can be really beautiful and very symbolic.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, it's official, I'm getting the stars! I can't take it anymore, I must have them!!



Seriously! But I have decided to only get two, one for me a larger green one (my fav color) and a smaller purple one, for my daughter (her fav color). I think that would be really cute and sweet. Haven't decided if I'm going to get it on the top of my foot or the side...but I'm DEFINITELY getting them!!!! I'm going to wait until she gets back from her grandmother's so that she can go with me. I'm so excited!!!! Thanks for the inspiration mrs.jones!



Good for you! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## SlowlyEyeFade (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok lets see what i have done...

I have one tattoo, on my ankel of a music note and trebble clef






And as for the piercings, i have... my ears pierced 3 times (i have around the top of my cartilage pierced once in each ear) I also have my nose pierced and one of my nipples done. So all together i have 8 piercings.

I want to try and make it to 10 piercings, cause i'd like to get 2 other piercings around my ears somewhere. And I'd like to get one more tattoo of some linked hearts (If you know the band HIM, it's one of their many symbols) but i'd like to coustimise the linked hearts, maybe have one almost ontop of the other. Anyway, i know i'm confusing you, so i'll stop here haha.

&lt;3

- Nina


----------



## veilchen (Jul 15, 2007)

I've also only got my ears pierced, but after seeing all the pics of your pretty tattoes I want one too *lol*, maybe a small butterfly or a couple of these gorgeous stars?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jul 15, 2007)

My ears are pierced 2 on the left lobe, 3 on the right. I've had them so long that I usually change the bottom ring and leave diamond studs in the 2nd, the 3rd remains empty. I've had 3 tats for about 15 yrs, they're all very small--left breast a small rose whose stem spells my sons initials(to see this one, you'd have to get to _know _me), an ankh on my inner left wrist and a very colorful butterfly on my upper right rear calf(a sign of freedom).


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

I have my ears and belly button pierced. I want a tattoo but can't decide what to get??

Thos stars are really adorable though! I remember an episode on Miami Ink where Kat Von D tattooed her friend with candies and cupcakes....I loved that tattoo!!! My BF and I want to go together to get something....


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, alot of people are inked &amp; pierced!

I have one tattoo, I got it done when I was 14, it's very ugly and must go. I made an appointment last month and the big day is almost here!! I get my old one covered on the 13th of August!



I've always wanted more, but I've never really had the money to throw down on it until now.

My current tattoo is on the left side of my lower back. I'm trying to design something extra special to cover it up, but it takes time! I want a tree that starts in that area and I want branches/vines going up my back. I may have it done from the lower left side up to my upper right shoulder area, or I may just have it go up my left side, I haven't decided yet. I also want maple leaves in there!! Canadian Baby!!





Now for my piercings. I got my tongue done almost 6 years ago. It annoys me from time to time, but I don't want to let it grow over because I do still love it.

I had my navel done but let it grow over. I may get it done again though.

2 ears pierced, but I never wear earrings.

1 vertical hood piercing. Love it love it love it! And Retro-Violet, mine was good to go in a week, so you shouldn't have to worry about going a month without sex! I got mine done 3 years ago on my birthday, it was the easiest piercing _ever_. I recommend it to anyone! Walked 10 blocks back home afterward and giggled the entire way! LOL!


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have my ears, labret,tounge, and eyebrow pierced.

i also have 1 tattoo of a sun/moon/star combo... I also will be getting hello kitty on my ankle soon( for my bday!) I love hello kitty too much...loL!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 20, 2007)

I dont have any tats i was gonna get one when i was 18 but decided not to, and beside bf wont allow me to get one.

I had 5 piercings, still have my ears, and tongue done. did have nose but a cyst grew so took it out and i took belly out asi was pregnant, not a good look with a hugs belly lol, i decided to leave it out as i had it since i was 16 and was looking bad.

I also took my tongue out when i was preggers but i could place the bar back in like as if i took it out that day, also still have a hole for my belly.

i wish to get clitoral hood, thanx to kee lol!! but have to save for that!!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 20, 2007)

OH MY GOD HOW DID I MISS THIS THREAD!!!

I have 21 piercings and 6? tattoos put into 2 sets (I kept adding to the ones I had haha!)

Piercings...wow.

In my left ear....Industrial, snug, 3 lobe piercings, ear head piercing, tragus

Right ear....7 piercings going all the way up my ear, tragus, and a helix

Both my left and right nipples are pierced vertically and horizontally.

Vertical hood piercing

I had my belly button pierced on top and bottom but I let them grow up because of ballet





My first tattoo was a skull on my left hipbone

2nd: Celtic tree of life on my right hipbone

3rd: The words "As you wish" in the center of my 1st 2 tattoos

4th: Vines going all the way around my hips and around the words to make it all one piece

5th: Moon around my right nipple

6th: Stars around my moon

My 7th is going to be a Nightmare Before Christmas design way low on my lower back, and my 8th will be "F T W" going across my heart


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 26, 2007)

This thread needs a friendly bump


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 26, 2007)

My ears are double pierced and I have 2 tattoos. One of a fairy on my inner left ankle and a cat on my inner right ankle. The fairy is because I love fairies and it is one my sister picked out, the cat is because my nickname is Kitty and cats are my favorite animal. I want to get my outer ankles and the back of my neck tattooed next. I'm getting cherries on one side and stars on the other, just haven't decided which side for which yet. The back of my neck will be a skull with roses and maybe something else added. Roses for my best friend.


----------



## fawp (Sep 26, 2007)

I have ten piercings: three in each ear lobe (I wear tiny rounded silver studs on the top, small diamond studs in the middle, and then whatever on the bottom...usually large silver hoops), my right cartilage (a tiny silver barbell), my right nostril (a medium-sized diamond stud), my tongue (a pink and white acrylic barbell), and my belly button (a dangly silver ring).


----------



## SalJ (Sep 26, 2007)

I just had my tat added to on holiday, it looks SO much better now. I'll post a pic when it's healed.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkdaisylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am so common, both my ears pierced and that's it. haha




GMTA!! =)
Now I am wanting to get my clit pierced! =)


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2007)

haha wow... some of you hot chickies have a serious piercing addiction... it must cost a fortune to get them all done


----------



## candybabe1 (Sep 26, 2007)

i have one small tatoo of a dolphin on my shoulder, and have a nose piercing, that I wear a small diamond in and my eyebrow is pierced.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 26, 2007)

mrs.jones1217, I have to say the multi colored stars tat you posted awhile back has inspired me to get a stars as well! lol

This was my original tat on my thigh...






and I just got this last month by adding the stars onto it


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh I love the stars Angie!!!


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 26, 2007)

looks cool!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh I love the stars Angie!!! thanks kee




I think your idea of the maple leaves would be cute. Yay, for canada! hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Having the tongue ring is a pain in the butt at times...I remember the 1st couple of months I found it uncomfortable, so what I did is I used the metal screw balls from my old naval/belly rings (disinfected them) and twisted them on the barbell for my tongue ring. lol, now it's more comfortable since I replaced them. It's been about 5 yrs now I don't even feel like I have the tongue ring in my mouth, but still cool cuz it's visible. Downgrading to the smaller metal balls does help


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't have or want to have any tattoos.

piercings:

have:

1 on both ears

had when I was 16 1 on my nose and one on my eyebrow


----------



## angellove (Sep 30, 2007)

-piercings-

use to have 2 tongue rings, but took one out cause it was too annoying.. lol. so i have one currently

1 lip piercing. took it out cause i ripped it a little.. ouchie.

10 ear holes, 5 on eace side. left with one on my left and 2 on my right. ( for me, ear piercing nevr heals properly. they always get infected.)

1 belly piercing(retired) lol

*most of my piercings are DIY. lol. but i took most of it out as you can see... just some left of my *rebellious* days. lol. now i see it as an interest lol

tattoos

1 tattoo... tribal rose. it's pretty big and on my back.

planning to get more


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

Mrs Jones, I love your foot tattoo! How pretty!

I have my ears pierced. I used to have my navel before I had kids.

I have 3 japanese tattoos on my back. The symbols represent " Power" Female" and the year of the ox ( 1973 )

I have a gecko on my hip from when I back packed in Australia and a daisy on my ankle which was my first. Its ugly and I hope to cover it up with something a little nicer eventually =)


----------



## southcitybabe (Oct 1, 2007)

I had 9piercings but removed some.

I have 3 in each ear but I dont really wear earrings, My lip(middle bottom) with a diamond and my tongue, I removed my nose stud


----------



## Anthea (Oct 1, 2007)

I only have my ears pierced, they were done 5 weeks ago and I'm 45. Considering I spend 99% of my time as a male it was a big deal for me. The reactons so far have mostly been positive.

I am not into Tattoos


----------



## MissMissy (Oct 23, 2007)

so i have ben busy looking all over mut. and have seen piercing and tatoos..

here is my first and only tattoo. got it this fourth of july..

the pic is the night i got it done.. i love it.. and im going to get another tattoo on my foot.. sadly it will be my last..





so let me see your tatt's.. when did yeah get it done..


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Oct 23, 2007)

i love your Stars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol, here are my stars, they are on my wrist.

I am going next weekend for my little cute skull with a pink bow on her head.

Then next month i am getting the greek cross on my leg, just below my calf


----------



## Ciara (Oct 23, 2007)

My first one was a matching thing with my Mum - she already had 4 pink stars on her chest so I got the same, in blue, on my neck.

Since then I've gotten cherries on my back and the beginnings of a 'sleeve' on my left arm - eventually it'll be a branch of Dogwood blossom from my shoulder blade to just below my elbow.

Ahh, they cost so much though! *sigh*

You can just about see the hearts in the attached photo...


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 23, 2007)

There's already like 3-4 threads regarding posting your tats... Maybe we can merge them all instead of starting yet another one.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 23, 2007)

oh what a beautiful tattoo! I have 5, I'll try and take some pics tonight.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 23, 2007)

Cute tats girls!



I like the stars one and I badly want one, but still unsure about it.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't have any, but I really want one. I just can't figure out what &amp; I don't want to do it unless it's something special to me.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 23, 2007)

Heres mine its healed now


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't have yet but in future hope I do


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 24, 2007)

Justine (my daughter) just got her first tattoo a couple weeks ago........it's on her right shoulder blade.


----------



## monniej (Oct 24, 2007)

mine is in my avatar pic


----------



## Sreyomac (Oct 25, 2007)

i need help taking a pic of it.... will post later


----------



## mayyami (Oct 25, 2007)

those tatts are all hot!!

i have none =(


----------



## lior_ (Oct 25, 2007)

No pics at the moment, but my first tattoo was a pink lotus on my lower back. I also have a chest piece - winged heart with roses and Im starting my back piece in a few weeks. I'll have to take some pics of them all.


----------



## LaItaliana (Oct 25, 2007)

A cursive L on my left wrist. My boyfriend did it wit indian ink &amp; a needle in like 8th grade lol.... dont do it by yourself. it hurt like hell &amp; looks like shit, plus i didn't know how to take care of it and picked the scab. Gonna get it fixed someday and def gonna get memorial tats for my friend and grampa when Im 18


----------



## bCreative (Oct 25, 2007)

Those tats are awesome!! Don't have any of my own at the moment, but hopefully in the future!!


----------



## RWModelChic (Nov 4, 2007)

i have 6 and i might get some more l8er ill post some pics in a few


----------



## LeLeBabii5 (Nov 5, 2007)

i have a pink star outlined in black on my back (matching w my best friend), i have the red sox (of the Boston Red Sox, obvi



on my right forearm, i have three chinese symbols on my foot, and i have a latin saying on the back of my neck. my sox r my fave by far!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 5, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE piercings! love them!

right now i have my ears pierced twice at the bottom

ear cartilage (sp?)

tongue

and (hopefully!) tomorrow i'm gonna get my labret done. been thinking about it for a while and i really want it so i'll just need to see if the piercer i always go to has time to do it tomorrow.

i also want at some point:

nipple

belly button cos mine closed up when i had to take it out for an operation

and a few surface piercings like neck and wrist.

this is gonna sound really weird but i like the pain of a piercing. i like that i cant think about anything else other than the piercing and what it feels like for about a week - 10 days. its probably some kind of self harm thing for me but it doesnt worry me too much cos i use a really good piercer so i know im ok and safe than cutting myself or anything.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 5, 2007)

I have 4 tattoos. I have a tramp stamp (got that when i was 16), my name with a rose on my left ankle (got that when i was 13) and I have a little skull behind each ear, kind of on the neck that i LOVE. That tattoo was a birthday gift from my mom for my 19th birthday.

I plan on getting more tattoos. I want both sleeves done and i want a chest piece. All in time though.

And for piercings i have...

My eyebrows pierced (just dont have the rings in alot, once in a while i'll put them in. This was my first piercing though and i was 12 years old when i got it)

Belly Button (Got this when i was 13)

Nipple (i had both done but the right side got ripped pretty bad so i had to take it out)

Tongue (got this when i was 14)

Tragus (both)

Labret (Boyfriend pierced it)

Lip (both sides)

I use to have my neck pierced called the Vampire Kiss (looked like a vampire bite) but my hair kept snagging it and it ripped pretty bad so i had to take it out!



I loved that piercing.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Nov 5, 2007)

whoa punctured skirt!~~U had so much of piercingzz!~~nice!!

Mine is only both earz and upper right ear cartilage..mannn i could toss n sleep coz its hurts really bad, plus my hair always got stucked too!Took it out finally...thinking of getting a tatoo and belly piercing...


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 5, 2007)

is it possible to wear a hoop in a labret piercing?

some ppl tell me its not cos its too far down and you have to ask for a lip piercing but then you cant wear a stud.

urgh. i really love both looks so was hoping to alternate between wearing a stud and a hoop.


----------



## SalJ (Nov 5, 2007)

I had my tattoo finished when I was on holiday, I keep meaning to take a new pic, then I'll post it. Just had my left tragus pierced too, I love it.


----------



## thevampireneko (Nov 7, 2007)

I've got both ears pierced twice. I've had that since I was little. I got my belly button pierced when I was 18. I got my first tattoo at that age too and then my second one was when I was 19. My first tattoo was of a mitsu tomoe called the "cursed seal of heaven." Then I got the kanji for the words "love hate tragedy" on my back.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is it possible to wear a hoop in a labret piercing?
some ppl tell me its not cos its too far down and you have to ask for a lip piercing but then you cant wear a stud.

urgh. i really love both looks so was hoping to alternate between wearing a stud and a hoop.

Hoop? I'm assuming you mean a BCR which looks like this.......





And yes, you can wear them. You just need to go in and get the right size. Just go to your local piercer and have them measure.

I use to wear a BCR and a Horseshoe in mine. I switch it up every now and then.


----------



## ms_fash10nista (Nov 7, 2007)

I have 4 ear piercings, 2 in each ear; a dragon wrapped around my right ankle and my husband's name in script (then boyfriend when I got it at 18) on my back, right shoulder....I want to get a couple more...deciding what kind and where is my problem at the moment...


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that BCR stands for Ball Closure Rings incase you didn't know.


----------



## ANILEIJA (Nov 7, 2007)

I currently have 11 piercings. 2x lips, 1x nostril, 1x septum, industrial, 4x lobes, 1x navel. I would love to have a couple in my tonge, one in my left nostril, some 'down there', a madonna and alot more metal in my ears.

I don't have any tat's yet. Might get one when I marry my boyfriend.


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 10, 2007)

I have 6 tattoos. My lobes pierced 2 on each side, my right tragus and my left rook~


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 10, 2007)

I am boring as well my right ear has one piercing and my left ear has two piercings.


----------



## nynnie (Nov 11, 2007)

I love piercings and tattoos. I have two holes in each ear, and two in my right eyebrow. Hopefully will be adding more eventually!

Sometime in the future, I'd like to have a tattoo, preferably some phrase in Latin, since it's one of my favorite languages which I've been studying for years.


----------



## lauren84 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am getting a new tat tonight!!! (hopefully) I get scared...I know it's not very painful but I still get nervous..it'll be on my lower back...eek!

I currently have 2 little hearts on my lower hip...by my panties..and I have my bbutton pierced..and both ears..had nipples but took them out..had surgery and just never put them in...DOES THE LOWER BACK HURT???


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 17, 2007)

Some parts..but i personally don't think it was that bad. Everyone's different though.


----------



## nynnie (Nov 17, 2007)

Everyone's pain tolerance is different. My first eyebrow piercing didn't hurt at all, and the second one hurt like I had been shot in the face.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 17, 2007)

I have my ears pierced, one on each, Id pierce them more but my ears are rarely seen lol I always have my hair down.

I have my bellybutton for over a year now

My tongue piercing when I was 15.

I dont have any tattoos yet but planning on getting some, just cant ever decide. I want more piercings too they are kind of addictive lol. Ive been thinking of gettin my nose done, or maybe 'down there', but I asked my bf if he'd like that and he said it'd be weird lol so maybe not? Im saving up my money anyways. I added pics of my piercings cause I love em




.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

Ears pierced. Had my belly pierced, but I ended up taking it out it was rubbing against my clothes and I wasn't patient! I am thinking of getting my first tattoo on the back of my neck....


----------



## andrea90 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have 4 tats. Two are not really important. I have a Celtic Cross in honor of meeting my relatives in Massachusetts for the first time. Then I have a portrait of my Mom who died in a car wreck 3 years ago.


----------



## DrPepHolic (Feb 14, 2008)

_*I have a couple of piercings in each ear, and one in my tongue. I had to stop there because keloids started to develop. I wanted to get more in my ears. Also, I would like to get some major tattoo work done, but that would be risky because of the way my skin is. My dream would be to get a biomech tattoo done by Guy Aitchison. Maybe have a dermatologist do some preventative treatments during the process...*_


----------



## Anatomica (Feb 14, 2008)

i have snakebites on my lip and a bridge.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 14, 2008)

anchor piercing just beside my eye is next on my list!


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't have any piercings but I would like to get one like this, don't know how it is called


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 15, 2008)

that's two anchor piercings. thats exactly what i want except only one and just below the outer corner of my eye


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have my belly button pierced.Thats all for peircings....

As for tattoos, I have a star on my right wrist, a flame on my left ankle, and a fairy on my left shoulder blade.


----------



## Snieze (Feb 16, 2008)

I've got 5 piercings now

- Belly button

- Nipple

- Tongue

- Labret

- Dermal anchor

And I have 8 holes in my ears , and 3 x helix , but I don't consider them as piercings.

And a tattoo with my fathers name in his own handwriting (he passed away 2 years ago)

My dermal anchor:


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Feb 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Snieze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've got 5 piercings now
- Belly button

- Nipple

- Tongue

- Labret

- Dermal anchor

And a tattoo with my fathers name in his own handwriting (he passed away 2 years ago)

My dermal anchor:

http://i23.tinypic.com/2v96n9h.jpg

OMG it's GORGEOUS and soooo sexy


----------



## Nora R (Feb 18, 2008)

I've got a helix ear piercing (stud) and a Monroe piercing (stud above the lip). That's it. No tats and I'm not going to get any more piercings.

I pleased I got the Monroe piercing though, it's amazing


----------



## beautyforashes (Feb 19, 2008)

I have four tattoos...all of them are my favorite! I have Beauty For Ashes on my upper back for my favorite scripture, I have a heart for "LOVE", I have dripping cherries on my right breast, and I have A.M.F.M. with musical notes all around on my right ankle.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have 5 tats and 8 piercings. I did have my tongue, navel and eyebrow pierced but I took those out. My tats are of a butterfly, tribal, pisces symbol, friends symbol and my nickname with the date my grandpa died. I wanna get one more piercing but that's pry not gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 19, 2008)

I have 2 small tattoos one on my shoulder blade that is a heart with angels wings and tons of shading and the other is a chinese symbol for 'strength' as in inner strength haha on my spine above the small of my back ! im also getting my daughters names in some nice/different lettering right above my c-section line ! sounds tacky but im proud of that area lol it is where my precious little ones came out ! i had my tounge and a small lip stud 2 years ago but the day I had my first daughter I took it out.. the image of a mother I had in my mine didnt have those piercings.. ! and thats all for now.lol


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Feb 21, 2008)

I have 4 piercings, and no tats. I have my left ear pierced 2 times, and my right ear pierced once. I am in the process of stretching my first holes. I also have my belly button pierced.

During march break I am going to get a tattoo....Festina Lente....its latin for hurry slowley. I love that saying. I am going to get it above my hip.


----------



## Jinx (Feb 21, 2008)

Mrs Jones, I am GETTING those stars, lol!!!

I had both nipples pierced

belly button

clitoral hood

ears 4 times each (but those don't count, well one set did since I did it myself, lol!)

Let all the body piercings close except the hood oone. Cuz it's special.....






One tattoo of myself drawn as a mermaid on my hip just below the waistband so it's not visible unless I wear extremely low jeans- which I don't.

My plan is to get a daisy chain around my ankle with 3 ladybugs because all the little girls in my family have always been called ladybugs, so I'm getting 3 for my daughter and the twin grandaughters. She has a ladybug crawaling along my name on her ankle.

But yeah. I'm GETTING those stars now, too, lol!! Ohh yes, I've saved the pic to my computer!



I like the onees the L A Ink chick has on her face, but I'm not down with getting my face done so I'm glad to see an example on the ankle.

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that's two anchor piercings. thats exactly what i want except only one and just below the outer corner of my eye



How are those done? I was trying to watch one done on youtube but I couldn't see how they were actually anchored.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't have any tattoos, &amp; I only have my ears pierced.


----------



## sue23 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello,

I have 9 piercings and 2 tattoos

Piercings

3 holes in ears

dermal anchor on back of neck

belly

hood

tongue

nostril

rook

daith

Tattoos

Flames on back

scorpion on ribs since I am a scorpio


----------



## kissedbyfire (Feb 22, 2008)

14 piercings:

3 pairs of earings. First pair I'm stretching to likely a 2 gauge. They're at 8 right now.

1 Helix

1 Conch (recently retired as it never healed)

1 nose piercing

1 Septum of which I'll be stretching soon.

Monroe was pierced twice. LOVED that one but it didn't work out.





Finally my nipples, I eventually took out as well.

Planning:

Tongue

Rook, maybe two

Tragus on both ears

Possibly a lip piercing if the place I work at allows.

Considering a vertical bridge piercing as well. Maybe just a dermal anchor.

4 Tattoos:

Tribal dragon between shoulder blades

Tribal flourish on lower back.

Celtic knots on both inner wrists.

Planning:

A half sleeve possibly extending onto my shoulder blades in dedication to my father done in the japanese watercolor style.

Sanskirt on my wrists below my celtic knots.

Very artistically done tiger on my outer calf if I can find an artist that won't make it look like bad flash art.

Only slight addicted to body modification.


----------



## CosmeticCouture (Feb 22, 2008)

Piercings - I currently am sporting:

2 ear piercings in each ear

1 industial

1 tongue

1 labret

2 nipples

1 clitoral hood

&amp; hoping to get 2 tragus soon.

Tattoos: Total of 5

1st one - 6 inch tribal design with husbands name in it (Scott)

2nd one - Fairy (8 inch or so)

3rd one - swallows and flowers (about 8 inchs, my fav!)

4th one - treasure map (3 inches long, tiny) not shown

5th one - heart &amp; flowers with "Lucky 13" banner on it.

My next one will be Rosie the Riveter. But I have at least 13 more planned! LOL


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 22, 2008)

^great tats.....esp. the swallows!


----------



## xEdenx (Feb 22, 2008)

i have six..

1st holes

2nd holes

cartlidge

trageus


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 22, 2008)

anchors are done by making a small incision in the skin and then just slid the longer part in first, under the skin, and the smaller "heel" pops into place so it wont move. and the jewellery is screwed on so if you want to change it the actual anchor stays in the skin and you just unscrew the jewellery and put a new one on. how long does a vch hurt for? im thinking about it but dont wanna be in for weeks of constant pain!






forgot to say bmezine.com is the place to go if you want info on piercings or to read about peoples experiences and see pictures.


----------



## lux.fashion (Feb 22, 2008)

ever since i was 15 i was really into piercings.

ive had pretty much everything on my face done. (eyebrow, nose, septum, all three lip piercings, and the monroe) and i have my ears gauged to 1/2 inch and two other holes above the gauges.

the only ones i have open still are my septum, two lip holes, and my monroe.

i love them because they are so temporary. not like a tattoo where you have it forever.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah i love body piercings and thats exactly why. i think they can be really beautiful and interesting but if i get bored of them/change my mind i can just take it out.

not sure if this will work but i've been looking for a picture of the eye piercing i want and this is the only one i can find. on the whole freakin' internet!


----------



## lux.fashion (Feb 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah i love body piercings and thats exactly why. i think they can be really beautiful and interesting but if i get bored of them/change my mind i can just take it out.
not sure if this will work but i've been looking for a picture of the eye piercing i want and this is the only one i can find. on the whole freakin' internet!

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...84f2c1adh3.jpg

i think that dermal is sooo cute!i would be so scared though!!

and i heard it is a b**** to take out. something about cutting it open and ripping it out.


----------



## Jinx (Feb 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif anchors are done by making a small incision in the skin and then just slid the longer part in first, under the skin, and the smaller "heel" pops into place so it wont move. and the jewellery is screwed on so if you want to change it the actual anchor stays in the skin and you just unscrew the jewellery and put a new one on. how long does a vch hurt for? im thinking about it but dont wanna be in for weeks of constant pain!

http://www.painfulpleasures.com/body...0-dermal_2.jpg

forgot to say bmezine.com is the place to go if you want info on piercings or to read about peoples experiences and see pictures.

Hmmm. And that anchor doesn't slide around under the skin? I'm assuming scar tissue forms and holds it in place?


----------



## perlanga (Feb 22, 2008)

I guess I'm the most boring of all I have one hole in each earlobe, for I pair of earrings only. I want a belly button piercing, but I don't have a flat stomach so what the point. I'll get it the day I get my abs.

I don't want any big tattoos simply for the fact I can't picture myself being a grandma with a tattoo, I just wouldn't want my grandkids asking me about a faded mark on my skin.

I kind of always wanted a wedding band on my ring finger when I get married, with my husbands name on it, and he would also do the same for me.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 22, 2008)

i think it stays in place because the incision is so small. its not the full length of the anchor its just enough to allow entry and then they push it into place. but presumably scar tissue would also play its part.

i've heard its a m-f'er to have them removed but y'know you should never let the fear of being hurt stop you from doing something you wanna do...very philosophical of me i know!


----------



## lummerz (Feb 23, 2008)

multiple ears, nose, tongue pierced and i have over 8 tattoos.


----------



## Jinx (Feb 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think it stays in place because the incision is so small. its not the full length of the anchor its just enough to allow entry and then they push it into place. but presumably scar tissue would also play its part.
i've heard its a m-f'er to have them removed but y'know you should never let the fear of being hurt stop you from doing something you wanna do...very philosophical of me i know!





Huh.Thanks!

I never saw these; the last time I was pierced,_ *I*_ was the unusual one getting the piercings I did, lol! 

Had to travel into Seattle to get a quality piercer; now there are as many piercing and tattoo joints as there are Starbucks!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 23, 2008)

lol yeah i remember when i got my tongue pierced, i was 17 and people kept asking me to show them cos they'd never seen one in person before. now EVERYONE has one lol. even the vch i'm off to get soon is really common these days.


----------



## Jinx (Feb 25, 2008)

Yep- back then when I saw my first pierced tongue I was fascinated and almost got my done but chickened out- weird, huh?? LOL! 

I could pierce my belly, nipples and hood but not my tongue or nose- which I wanted to do as well.

No one in my area would do a genital piercing and told me to check in Seattle and even there I was directed to one person because the genital area was just too unusual still.

I feel like a pioneer, ha ha!!!!


----------



## missxstephaniex (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a million! lol jk

I have these tattoos:

purple &amp; black swallows w/ green eyes on each of my hip bones

"to thine own self be true" going across the bottom of my back

A little kid song in music notes on my foot cuz I'm a teacher

and hot pink lotus flowers on my two shoulder blades with black waves behind them

I also have a nose ring...i used to have my eyebrow pierced twice but took them out when i started teaching


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I want a dermal anchor piercing too.


----------



## Getumgurl007 (Feb 26, 2008)

i have two piercings in both ears, my nose and navel.

i also have a tattoo on my lower back that says one love


----------



## chikalaou (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a small bird tattooed on my inner right ankle. The shape is simple and the color is solid, I still like it and it's easy to cover up with socks! I also like that I can look at it without a mirror (that's why I've never been partial to a tattoo on my back...)

I used to have only vanilla earlobe piercings that were done when I was a baby, but over the last month I got 4 new ear holes! One on each ear, in the cartilage, and 2nd holes on the earlobes. I will be getting 3rd holes on my earlobes in the next few weeks/months (I'm holding back because of the money!), and I might also get another one on my right earlobe that would be very close to the bottom edge.

I really want to wear earrings that connect multiple holes! But they're so hard to find... I've received one as a present from my boyfriend, it's a beautiful small star stud with a little diamond in the center, that connects to a simple round stud (all in white gold). Now that I will have more holes though, I need to find more earrings (but for the moment I'm still wearing the jewelry I got pierced with, in surgical steel). I think I will make my own, with stuff I bought from a beads store.


----------



## Jinx (Feb 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *chikalaou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a small bird tattooed on my inner right ankle. The shape is simple and the color is solid, I still like it and it's easy to cover up with socks! I also like that I can look at it without a mirror (that's why I've never been partial to a tattoo on my back...)
I used to have only vanilla earlobe piercings that were done when I was a baby, but over the last month I got 4 new ear holes! One on each ear, in the cartilage, and 2nd holes on the earlobes. I will be getting 3rd holes on my earlobes in the next few weeks/months (I'm holding back because of the money!), and I might also get another one on my right earlobe that would be very close to the bottom edge.

I really want to wear earrings that connect multiple holes! But they're so hard to find... I've received one as a present from my boyfriend, it's a beautiful small star stud with a little diamond in the center, that connects to a simple round stud (all in white gold). Now that I will have more holes though, I need to find more earrings (but for the moment I'm still wearing the jewelry I got pierced with, in surgical steel). I think I will make my own, with stuff I bought from a beads store.

These are cute-http://www.sblades.com/earrings.php

http://www.margaretrossjewelry.com/product1.html

But they aren't for a LOOOT of holes, I guess.


----------



## chikalaou (Feb 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These are cute- But they aren't for a LOOOT of holes, I guess.

Wow!! Thanks so much for those links!! I never know how to call these kind of earrings when doing a search, so I never had any luck finding them online (or in town for that matter). Anyways I want to wear simple, single earrings too - but I think these kind of earrings can be very cool!
(had to remove the links because I'm not at 10 post yet!)


----------



## Jinx (Feb 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *chikalaou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!! Thanks so much for those links!! I never know how to call these kind of earrings when doing a search, so I never had any luck finding them online (or in town for that matter). Anyways I want to wear simple, single earrings too - but I think these kind of earrings can be very cool!
(had to remove the links because I'm not at 10 post yet!)

Oh yeah, lol! I had to play around with the wording: "Multiple piercing earrings, earrings for multiple holes" etc.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Feb 28, 2008)

I dont have any tattoos yet. I still dont know if i want any. Ive drawn up tones of designs of things i might want... but I still dont know.

I dow have piercings though. 20 to be exact and im sure more to come LOL

10 in my left ear

4 in my right ear

1 right nostrial

A Monroe

2 in my lower lip, kindda snake byts (see pic in pro?)

left nip (the right one whent all crocked and i took it out)

1 navel (soon to be 2 after i loose 10 lbs i want a horizantle one)

Im still torn as to wether or not to get my brow done...

LOL I want my face to look kinda like this.... only i wish there was a way to do it and not have it 24/7!!!


----------



## luvbug04 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have 5 piercings. 2 in each ear and my nose. I would love to get more on my ear but my ears are too small to fit anymore on the lobe. I like the look of the industrial piercing or just the single piercing on the cartilage. I dont have any tattoos and Im too much of a chicken to ever get one. My nose piercing gave me so much trouble but i stuck through it and it took one year to heal but now its all better and looks great!


----------



## missmignonne (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I have 4 piercings. 3 in my ears(two on the left lobe, one on the right) and a tongue piercing. I've gauged my tongue a bit. It's up to a 10 from a 16.

I'd eventually like something like this






I'm considering getting a VCH for my birthday, in a month, but I'm a bit nervous about it. It's supposed to be a fairly easy piercing but seriously that's a very delicate area.


----------



## GvM (Apr 25, 2009)

I only have my ears pierced right now XD

However I've planned out all future ones and tattoos.

My first tattoo shall be -

_*"If perception is reality, and reality is an illusion, then you can see as much with your eyes close as you can with them open."*_ 

Across the top of my back.

I'm going going to space the tattoos out over a period of a pfew years to make sure I don't have second thoughts. I don't really care about what they'll look like when I'm eighty - chances are I'm gonna look bad then anyway so what's the difference if I'm patterned as well as wrinkly


----------



## Andi (Apr 25, 2009)

I have my ears, belly button, and both nipples pierced. Surprisingly enough, the nipples were the fastest to heal! I kinda do want a small tatoo near my hipbone, but I canÂ´t think of a symbol that means something to me, thatÂ´s special enough to have it on my body permanently. I could just get something just cause it looks cute, but all the people who have tattoos tell me you should get something meaningful. IÂ´ll probably never get one though just cause I canÂ´t make up my mind. Piercings you can just take out if you donÂ´t like them anymore


----------



## retroxxkittie (Apr 25, 2009)

okay so i have alot of mods:

-septum

-snakebites

-angelbites

-standard navel

-nipple,it hurt

-hip surfaces

-2 standard lobes

-ear cartilage

-00ga lobe(planning to go bigger soon)

-diamond tat

-dagger tat

and uhh....thats all folks!


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 26, 2009)

5 tats-

Two red X's on my chest/shoulder area.

A dragon on my back

A tribal piece from my inner wrist to my elbow

A little crude and ugly crescent moon on my hip (it was the first tattoo I received after turning 18)

I totally forget about them until people point them out. I think I'm all done with the tats, though. No more for me.

Piercings-

Nothing too exciting. Labret and multiple ear piercings. I took out all the jewelry, though. Occasionally, I put the labret back in.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 26, 2009)

Tats -

Tribal on my lower back I got when I was 17 in Vegas. (still love it too!)

Poem I wrote for my mom on my left forearm.

Piercings -

Tongue

Nose

ears 3 times on each side


----------



## OscurePresenze (Feb 25, 2010)

I got a surface piercing a few months ago. My middle finger. Looks ****in' brutal.


----------



## Darla (Feb 25, 2010)

I just got my first tattoo not too long ago. It is a Celtic looking crab that i had drawn up and is on my back near the shoulder blade. It wasn't exactly done all that perfectly and so i need to go back and get a touch-up to fix some stuff. Doesn't that sort of suck? I do like it overall though


----------



## jellypicnic (Feb 25, 2010)

I have two and want sooo many more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The first one is a black fern leaf on my lower back (off to the right). It's about 3 inches x 2 inches. I got it shortly after I returned home from my year long exchange in New Zealand. God I miss that place and my second family every day.



The fern leaf is a very popular symbol over there, in fact it's the logo for the NZ national rugby team, The All Blacks. If you are big into sports you have probably seen someone in Canada wearing this jersey in your life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The second tattoo is actually one that I found pieces that I enjoyed and my BFF did a sketch and put it all together into a anklet chain for me. I've been obsessed with herbalism since I was 12 believe it or not, so once I graduated and got my Holistic Practitioner Diploma I decided I should get a tattoo to commemorate it. It's a chain of ivy all around my ankle and then there is a little part that hang down, right in the front of my foot. Basically like an anklet. All around it are the words Parsley, Sage, Rosemary, and Thyme. It's for my love of herbal medicine, but also based on that great song by Simon &amp; Garfunkel 'Scarborough Fair'.

Here are the pictures of my tat's. I don't have one I took myself of the fern tattoo but it looks exactly like this one on her foot. The second one is my actual ankle tattoo. Sorry it's so shiny looking. this was RIGHT after they did it and put that tattoo goo on it!

http://z.about.com/d/tattoo/1/0/F/u/010105t.jpg

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...79947_5932.jpg

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...79948_6219.jpg


----------



## healthyjoy (Feb 28, 2010)

I have two Piercings in my ears some time I wear ear rings. I am not crazy with Piercings and tattoos. I love to see the people who is having tattoos.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have my belly button pierced. I got it back when I was 15. Now I'm 24 and I kind of regret getting it but it still looks pretty in the summer when I'm wearing a bathing suit.


----------



## oxy77 (Mar 2, 2010)

As far as piercings I pnly have 4 and that is in my ears. I really want a nose stud but dont know if Im too old to be getting one,im 32. I have one tat its on my ring finger me nad DH were drinking a little too much one evening and had our rings tatooed on. I wish we would of been in our right minds and went to a better place because its not what i would have wanted if i was sober,but my looks way better than his!


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had 3 piercings in each earlobe, 1 in lip, 1 in left nostril, 1 in tongue and 1 in my upper belly. I only have those last 2 now, but plan on having the nose and lip ones redone, and several new ones too.

I also have 4 tattoos. A Welsh Dragon on each hip, one tribal, one sort of 'swirly', a circle with a cross (female symbol) on my bum cheek, and 'Made In Wales' above my belly button, which seems to generate a lot of humour for some reason


----------



## BeautyCrackHead (Apr 25, 2010)

I've had piercings, and mi ear piercings are the only ones left





Mi navel was pierced y that got infected. Then i had mucho ear piercings but those only lasted maybe 6 meses.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Apr 25, 2010)

I have four tattoos and my lip pierced. My tattoos are the Aerosmith logo on the bottom of my back, a tribal claddaugh symbol with a clover on my left wrist, a broken heart with wings (one half on either leg) and the Foo Fighters logo on the back of my neck. I'm planning more tattoos but not sure when I'll be getting those. Might start on my cherry blossom 'sleeve' this summer.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 25, 2010)

No tattoos for me! However I do have my tongue, tragus, ears (of course), belly, and nips pierced  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (May 9, 2010)

4 ear piercings - 1 on the left and 3 on the right. No tats. I'm thinking of a nose stud...maybe I'll do it for my birthday


----------



## cynthiatsai (May 14, 2010)

i just have one piercing on each ear. i wanted more but when i got older i got lazy to wear earrings so i realized there would be no point to get more ahah. and i have one tattoo. on my right side of my back and a little on my side. its an orchid plant that symbolizes my mom. she loves to grow orchids and always has at least 5 of them around the house.


----------



## SalJ (Jun 21, 2010)

Since I last posted in this thread, I've had 3 more tattoos. This is the only one I have a pic of though. I wanted something to represent veganism so I picked a sunflower (like the vegan society logo) but I wanted a more realistic one. I got a fairy cuz I love them. It's on my lower back and it was my 30th birthday present last year from 3 of my best friends. This pic doesn't do the colour justice at all, the flash really washed it out.






I also have 3 hearts on my right wrist and flowers on my right foot - both of which my 2 best friends also have. As well as my first one, the butterfly on my left foot in memory of my Nan.


----------



## bellabrown (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh, this should be fun! BRB lemme snap some pics lol

Ok I'm back let's see if this works.

"Wrist1.jpg" - This was my first tattoo and I got it onmy 18th birthday which sucked so bad. I was in Virginia for my last year of high school and I came home to New York for my birthday weekend but I didn't really have many friends in New York so I did absolutely nothing but get a tattoo. So corny





"Thigh.jpg" - My third tattoo, I was shopping alone and I passed the neighborhood tattoo place. I went in and started looking around and ended up with this. I liked it so much at the time because I just knew I was going to be a rapper of sorts LOL. It's on my thigh and pretty high up there. I had on reallyyy short shorts that day.

"Wrist2.jpg" - My fifth tattoo, I had a friend who could draw really well so he decided to start a home tattoo business. He asked me if he could practice on me and well who turns down a free tattoo? I asked for a simple star because though I seen some of his past work I didn't trust him THAT much. THE PAIN I felt was unbearable!! I had to tell him to stop. THe tattoo looked complete to me but he warned me that he wasn't finished it needed to be darker. Lo and behold after it peeled this is what I was left with



. Everytime I see him he begs me to let him fix it but my y answer is always helll to the no! I kinda like it, it has character lmao.

"Wrist3.jpg" - My sixth and last tattoo. Got this last year... it's a B for Brian my boyfriend. He got my name on his inner forearm but I have an exs name already so I refused to do it again



. We compromised on the "B". I agreed since my last name starts witha B LOL.

Unpictured:

"Greg" on my pelvic bone. Yeah I was 18 and I just knew I was in love turns out I wasn't. The tattoo doesn't bother me but I am going to get it covered up for my boyfriend when I get around to it.

Rosary beads on my lower back - Got this when I was 18 as well, it was my second tattoo. I was in Virginia and I had cut school with my friend Kelsey so she could get her first tattoo. I decided to get that. I'll try to post a picture later. LOL


----------



## ZsaZsa (Jun 21, 2010)

I have 4 tattoos. One is a Yin Yang with two fish on my ankle (my dad did that one for my 16th birthday), one is my husbands name on my hip, one is my husbands name on my ring finger, and my latest one is on my side it's an Irish blessing it says may you never forget what is worth remembering, nor ever remember what is best forgotten. I have my ears pierced twice on each ear it used to be more so I still have the scars on my ears. I have my belly button pierced, and I have my nipples pierced.


----------



## nthomas1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have 2 holes in both my ear. I have a my tongue pierced and it didnt hurt as bad as i thought but it did swell and i couldnt really eat for about a week. i also have 2 tattoos. 1 on my leg that is s rose with a heart over it and a banner with my name in it and i have another tattoo on my breast and it's a shooting star with trails of little stars. i got that 1 on my 19th b-day in puerta rico


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 18, 2010)

My ears are pierced, my nose is pierced, and I have two tattoos on my back on my shoulders... Both are black outline and on the left shoulder I have angel wings with a halo and light shining off the halo, on the right I have devil horns, a tail and a pitchfork.

My nose piercing is my favorite, makes me feel pretty and I think it succeeds in adding a touch of shimmer to my face!


----------



## SouthernXBelle (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I have 5 piercing. 2 in each ear and a navel.

I like that I can wear more than one pair of earrings. 

I just got my navel pierced last summer and everyone and their mama had a negative opinion about it.





I have 2 tats. A strawberry on my left boob and a rose on my lower left arm. I will be getting more. The next one will be a blue or purple rose on my right arm.  I'm going to put my son's name somewhere, and get a lot of Bible verses in Russian on my back and shoulder.


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *shivs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am so facsinated with piercings and tats. and why people get them. I already have some piercings on my ear cartilage, but if I could get another one... it would be my eyebrow. But most places dont even hire you if you have face piercings and I want to be a vet! ha! and my mom would NEVER let me. But I really would love one...
> 
> and for a tattoo... I would probably get one on my ribs or down my spine or just of my left wrist. Maybe a verse? or something.
> ...



I know this is a wayyyyy old post but might give some people some insight

- eyebrow piercings... Not a good Idea. I would say 75% of them migrate/reject. I was one of those who had this happen. Now I have a scar of where it used to be. It has nothing do do with how it was pierced at all. ANY surface piercing will want to migrate. It is a forgien object and your body does not want it there so it will push it right out.

-It is true. Most places will not hire you with them. I do understand why. Alot of facial piercings look tacky. Certain ones can be pulled of by certain people. It also deppends on the jewlery in them as well.

- Tattoos 1st ribs,spine,foot,wrist and chest are the top places for pain when getting a tattoo. Not a good idea for starter tattoos.  2nd. If you do not have a idea for a tattoo and it is just some random verse... DONT DO IT! You will have this for the rest of your life. You dont want to be 26 and regret what you got ( like me) Again I will say. YOU WILL HAVE IT FOREVER.

So back to the original question after playing mother hen. lol

Piercings- Currently Have Labret and Tonge. Allthough nothing in them. I have had those, eyebrow,nose x2, monroe,septem. Ears are at 1/2 inch and left ear has a industral and a vertical industral as well.

Tattoos- oh man idk where to start. All of them are works in progress.

Knuckels- "outa luck" cherrys on left thumb black cat on right

Arms up to elbows- right arm has my family crest a split 4 leaf clover with a banner saying "dalig lyckan" then twords my wrist on the under side a effile tower with shears I got in paris

Left arm Salior Jerry Type tattoos. To many to list

Left upper arm- Gothic Mirror with a siloet of a lady with a black widow in her hair

Right upper arm- heart Locket with spider webs behind it and a victorian key

chest- a copy of the first pair of shears I owned,lipstick,blush brush, a row of stars and a girl skull head with a bow with bat wings

legs- Right leg Jap themed with Lotus,fireballs,waves and storm clouds (ankle to knee)

Left leg New orleans peice- Voodoo doll, flure de lies, a blue moon with clouds, mardi gras beads, skull with a top hat and a booze bottle

Top of my left foot "xxx" ( has to deal with New Orleans/Voodoo folklore)

Sorry for the horrible spelling im bad and I cant figure out how to do auto correct on here.


----------



## Darla (Jan 7, 2011)

kind of assumed with a name like that you would have at least one 



> Originally Posted by *TattooGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------

